# Need Help Please



## SeaWitch (Apr 25, 2008)

I recently set up a Walstad Natural Planted Tank for my betta. I used organic top soil and gravel. I have a 5g hex tank with two crypts and some hornwort and water sprite. My problem is that I discovered today that I have a whiteish-clear colored "fungus" growing on the gravel. This is my first planted tank and I don't know if this is normal? I have not added the betta yet. He will arrive next week. Any advice is greatly appreciated!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## SeaWitch (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm sorry! I put this in the wrong forum!!! Could a mod please move it to the El Natural forum?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

SeaWitch said:


> I'm sorry! I put this in the wrong forum!!! Could a mod please move it to the El Natural forum?


Done.


----------



## SeaWitch (Apr 25, 2008)

Here is a picture of the fungus in the tank. I want to add that I have not added ANY fish yet and that the filter is running on the tank. I can't vacume the gravel because it disturbs the soil and makes the tank water dirty. Any suggestions are appreciated and needed quick as my betta arrives next week and I need to know if he can go in the tank! My params are 0/0/0 with a ph of 7.8.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Is that fungus or like a white floating film/mist.
I have the white floating mist in my daughter's tank and it turns out to be single celled creatures (at least that's what it looked like under my son's 600x microscope).
I'm glad you have no ammonia.
I found Betta have a real low bio load and never had any ammonia in that tank.


----------



## SeaWitch (Apr 25, 2008)

It is like a "mist" or "film" that is attached to the gravel. When I put my finger in it to try and dislodge it, it actually goes down into the gravel. In other words, it is not just on the top of the gravel, but down in it, too. I have no idea what could have caused it as I have not introduced any fish to the tank yet.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi SeaWitch:

If there is no fish in the tank, can we also assume you haven't added any food? If you haven't, then I think newbie's explanation could be right. Could def. be harmless, in other words. What are your water's parameters? If you are concerned when your betta arrives, you can always put him/her in a jar until you figure it out. 

Also, how long ago did you set up your Walstad NPT? If it's been less than a month, you may have problems with ammonia and/or nitrite, so keep an eye on that.

-ricardo


----------



## SeaWitch (Apr 25, 2008)

I set the tank up about a week ago. The params are 0/0/0 with a ph of 7.8. No, no food has been introduced to the tank. I am wondering if the problem is the organic top soil I used? Maybe there is some decaying matter in it that the fungus is feeding on?
I am wondering if I should just forget about going natural? It seems I am not having good luck with it!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

SeaWitch said:


> I set the tank up about a week ago. The params are 0/0/0 with a ph of 7.8. No, no food has been introduced to the tank. I am wondering if the problem is the organic top soil I used? Maybe there is some decaying matter in it that the fungus is feeding on?
> I am wondering if I should just forget about going natural? It seems I am not having good luck with it!


I wouldn't bag it yet. The white growth is probably a harmless soil fungus. Unsightly, yes. Dangerous, No.

Soiil can cause problems like this the first month or two. I'd just wait it out. The soil will settle down eventually.

I would change the water a couple times before you add the Betta. If you still have traces of fungus, I believe that it won't hurt him/her. The main goal you want to shoot for is to get the plants growing; their growth will take care of this fungus.


----------



## SeaWitch (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you, Ms. Walstad, for giving me piece of mind! I feel better now! The next time I try this, and believe me, there will be many other times, I will go with an aquatic top soil. 
Thank you to all the members here for your support and great forum! I have this forum advertised on my GF forum!


----------



## Hubert (Feb 2, 2008)

SeaWitch said:


> I can't vacume the gravel because it disturbs the soil and makes the tank water dirty.


It sounds like you don't need to worry too much about the fungus, but if you're changing the water, you should be able to gently suction away some of the white stuff at the same time. It looks like you have decent sized layer of gravel, so you might be able to do it without soil flying everywhere I think.


----------



## SeaWitch (Apr 25, 2008)

Hubert said:


> It sounds like you don't need to worry too much about the fungus, but if you're changing the water, you should be able to gently suction away some of the white stuff at the same time. It looks like you have decent sized layer of gravel, so you might be able to do it without soil flying everywhere I think.


I tried when I set the tank up the first time and the water pressure did a bad number on the soil and I had to totally redo the tank. It may have been my python. I guess I need to invest in a regular syphon that I can manually control better.


----------

